# Where's my 50mm f/1.8 IS?



## Radiating (Mar 3, 2013)

Or f/1.4, either way.

Why hasn't Canon released this lens yet? Seems like a no-brainer.


----------



## Denyen (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, I'm betting on arrival sometime in 2013. So much that I just sold my 50mm f/1.2L, bought
a 35mm 2.0 IS instead and saving the rest of the money for the new 50mm, whatever it's gonna
be. It feels kinda empty right now, but the 35mm is a really nice, "cheap", fast, and light piece of
glass.


----------



## Menace (Mar 3, 2013)

Denyen said:


> Well, I'm betting on arrival sometime in 2013. So much that I just sold my 50mm f/1.2L, bought
> a 35mm 2.0 IS instead and saving the rest of the money for the new 50mm, whatever it's gonna
> be. It feels kinda empty right now, but the 35mm is a really nice, "cheap", fast, and light piece of
> glass.



That's interesting - you must be pretty certain that's it's coming this year by selling your 50 f1.2 already. Would you mind sharing any more info as I'd like to get a new 50 too. 

Cheers


----------



## florianbieler.de (Mar 3, 2013)

There is no new info except that it has to arrive some time this year, we got new 24, 28, 35 and 40 whereas the first three are stabilized so a new 50 would be the next logical step. I still would not bet on a 1.4 IS, more like 2.0 like it was with the 35 but hey, one can only hope.

I am also waiting since they announced it for the first time. Regarding the price tag on the 35 2.0 IS, I fear a 50 1.4 IS would scratch a four digit number if not even pass it.


----------



## Denyen (Mar 4, 2013)

I make the same assumptions as Florian. I hope for at least 1.8 and a price tag around the 35mm IS. But it's just a gut feeling I got from the current line of expensive non Ls with IS.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 4, 2013)

Where did you lose it? ;D


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Mar 4, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Where did you lose it? ;D



He didn't lose it - it was shipped to me by mistake, and I like it too much to give it back.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 4, 2013)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you lose it? ;D
> ...


Be nice, do the right thing and give it back to him ... bcoz of you he is upset with Canon ;D


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Mar 4, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Ellen Schmidtee said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Yes, father, I'll give him his lens back...


----------

